# Valet PRO - Dragons Breath



## Spoony

*WHAT IS IT?*

Valet PRO Dragons Breath - Iron and Fallout Remover



















*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

It stinks! Yes that's right this product stinks to high heaven hence the name Dragon's Breath.

However this is a truly amazing product, it safely cleans painted and metal surfaces, drawing out contamination.

You can see it at work as it causes a chemical reaction that makes this clear liquid change colour to a brilliant red, proviing it's working on even seemingly clean surfaces.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Leon Wheel
*
WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

At the moment I've tested it on my wheel, I'll test it on paintwork next but wheels are always a great indication of how these products stack up. I had some tough deposits left over which I needed rid of - I actually bought Iron X paste to use but I've tried this instead.

Well Greg is honest, it does stink, but no big deal I'm not bathing in it. I sprayed on, what struck me is it's a fantastic clingy gel that comes out. I decided to have a little fun and spray it randomly on the wheel not covering it fully - before rinsing with a hose - just to see how much it removed without agitation.

The gel means there is very little product actually wasted. Allowing it to dwell, the product changed colour which indicated to me there was a reaction.

The product didn't disappoint, without agitation it removed both fresh deposits and the tougher spots that had been lingering for a while. Top marks for the ability to remove fallout. I actually wasn't sure it'd remove the year old deposits but to my surprise it did.

I later followed up completing the whole wheel with Dragons Breath.

I gave it a bit of thought and VP had been missing this from their range, missing a good fallout remover. I certainly think this one fits the bill and lives up the the VP name.

PICTURES!

Dirty Wheel...



















Spray on and leave to dwell...



















Rinsed - note only bits I covered came clean, a little deliberate test.










Another blast and covered the entire wheel this time before rinsing to leave this...


















*PROS*
To summarise:
-Well priced
-Next to no product wastage
-Powerful fallout remover
*
CONS*
-It stinks!

Thanks to Greg at Valet Pro for the sample. The first reseller to stock it is Matt at i4detailing here: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatal...reath_1.html?gclid=CL_-kPOK87YCFRMftAodu00AdA


----------

